

The Rockefellers and the Angry Commoners - chaostheory
http://www.slate.com/id/2176203

======
sohail
"The real question of today's Gilded Age, highlighted by the comparison to its
predecessor, is not why the rich became rich, or whether they behave well with
their billions. It's why the rest of us seem to feel we can do so little about
it."

